# Price for Leftover HS1332



## mcolflesh (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello,


I'm new to the forum and recently moved to a home with a 125' driveway and the first 25'-30' are on a significant incline. I live in Southeastern, PA and would like to get a tracked Honda snow blower for the heavier snows and given the driveway's grade. I found a leftover HS1132TAS and HS1332TA - these are never used. What's a fair price for these delivered in August or September? Thank you!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

depends on condition.

oops. read the post again and read they were never used. ya, agree with next post. I would just ask and negotiate lower. nothing to lose.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

welcome!

$300-$500 off MSRP including delivery seems reasonable to me 

Add another $250 if it has been exposed to the elements

.
.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF mcolflesh

I'm with tdipaul, good advice. Good luck in your negotiations that'd be a great machine to have.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It'd be odd to find a leftover HS1132TAS, as it would had have to be stored for 7-8 years at minimum.... I've seen some left over Honda HS for up to $700 off. It'll depend on your negotiating skills and how fast they want to sell them. I'd pay 300-400 less for the 1132 than the 1332.


----------

